# Colson tricycle year?



## jd56 (Apr 21, 2015)

I picked this up for a friend and before I give it to him I would like to know what year it is.
This trike has been repainted red....was maroon with painted maroon wheels. Wheels with white pinstripes. 
Daggum this bike is heavy. Has puncture proof hollow Goodyear tires on one rear and front. Both of those are split...must be at a seam.
The only stamping I can find under the house paint is the letter "E" on the underside of the downtube where it meets the rear axle framed tubing (not the rear axle shaft).
He is using it as a display for his bike shop.
Thanks in advance for any help on the year or where I can locate other stampings.
I didn't get a picture of the "E" stamping but here it is as I found it.














It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 22, 2015)

Kind of hard to pinpoint a year with this model Colson. They used the same frame design for several years from the 40s to the 50s. If you can tell the original paint design, possibly you could get the approx. year from Colson catalogs, if available, since they did vary the paint scheme some years. It does appear to be missing the rear step plate and original spring saddle.

Dave


----------



## jd56 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Dave.
It is missing the step plate. Didn't know they had a spring coiled seat for these toddler rides.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's a NOS Colson of the period which shows the commonly used vinyl top Troxel saddle: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLSON-Chil...784?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9979fd58 Some standard model Colson trikes of the time had the black, rubber topped, Troxel saddle...I have one of those in a 12" front wheel size.

Dave


----------



## jd56 (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow...that's crazy money. But it is NOS as per the description. 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Apr 23, 2015)

Here is what seems to be the same model.
On CL in NJ for $100

http://cnj.craigslist.org/atq/4985376737.html





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------

